# We butchered two goats Sunday



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Our two dairy wethers were just eating too much and we couldn't wait until winter. So the deed was done. It only took us four hours from pen to packaged in the freezer. I don't think that's too bad for two complete newbies who have never skinned or gutted any animal. I'm proud to say we also still have all our fingers and I have do say I'm pretty dang good at skinning with a dull kitchen knife. I have no idea what cuts of meat we have other than whole legs, rib racks and some random strips lol but we gave it out best. Had a leg rubbed in olive oil, salt and pepper that night and in a sandwich today. Its a little rubbery because we couldn't hang it but has good flavor. My first time tasting goat too. It taste just like I thought it would.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am in awe of you!  Theoretically I could dispatch and butcher ours, but in real life, I'm not so sure!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't tried goat yet either(unless those greek yeeros(can't remember how to spell it but this is NOT right, lol) we get from a greek resturant(family owned and authenic) are trully goat. What does it taste like? If I could figure out how to make that meat on those sandwiches(if it is goat) our freezer would be full of it! Love that stuff :drool:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So do you like the taste? 
I didnt think I would like goat because I do not like lamb, mutton or strong meat. Our goats taste very mild. Very tender. We have many ethnic friends, of hispanic, African and Indian.. all of which love goat very much and all cook it differently. Our African friends, like the strong taste. 

I tried stewing a leg roast. The bone being cooked in with the meat gave it a stronger 'goaty' flavor that I didnt like as much. 
I trim off the fat. It cooks well and quickly and is much like beef only more tender. 

I like to use the Indian spices with the goat.
Two large boer wethers usually last us all year with some other 'pork' in freezer. We cook a lot for friends and family times. Everyone loves the goat meat. 
At a restuarant either of Indian or Mexican.. I have not liked the taste of goat. It taste stronger than I am used to eating and I don't like anything that taste like a buck smells. makes me almost puke at the taste. 

Our goats do not have that taste at all. 

I have all sorts of ways of cooking goat and have learned a lot from our Indian family. My daughternlaw is Indian. Goat in India is a huge favorite.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job on your first goat butcher. I am not able to do that. My husband and brothers do the work. I only wrap. I love our goats but have set aside 3 this year that I know I can not 'love'. All the others are pets. The meat wethers do not feel rejection and are treated kindly everyday and so they have a good life.


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I plan on doing this for the first time myself this Fall. Currently have 3 wethers, 2 were breeding bucks over a year ago. Not sure how they will taste but if all fails, we raw feed our dogs.

Let us know what you think of the meat.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to admit that while I could theoretically sell wethers for meat, I would have a hard time of it, let alone doing it myself. Good job. (=


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have to be 100% honest I do not treat the ones I know I am going to eat the same as the others. With my animals I put them in three categories in my head. The pets, the could sells and the food. I will seek out the pets and the could sells for attention and treat them the same but with a different mindset. The food animals are treated with respect but I won't go out of my way to give them attention or anything other than an occasional pat and talk to them if they are doing something odd. It makes it easier for me.

The meat tastes similar to venison to me not as strong as a rutting buck but not as mild as a doe. However instead of that gamey deer it is of course goaty. Though cooking it without the bone might bring that down. We just stuck the whole leg in there. Anyone that wants to make an interesting sandwich try using a blueberry bagel, some cheddar (if your like it) and goat meat. It was super good to me anyway.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

First, good to see you around TGS again, I missed you! 

But wow, I really don't think I could do that. I could raise them for food, but I think I'd send them to the custom butcher shop down the road for the actual "turning into food." I've helped butcher hogs before but that's different in my mind.  I have eaten goat though - there's a lady at the farmer's market who raises Boers and sells the meat at several different markets, and it was really yummy!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to know I was missed Linz. I've just been out of it recently. Don't know why. 

This is my point of view on the matter. I like to know that the animal I am going to eat was happy and not scared when it died. I just couldn't stomach sending my animal into the hands of a stranger and them being so scared and confused to be killed. If we do it here while it is hard to see them pass it makes me happy to know that they were jolly and completely oblivious to whats going on. Though I also see the other side where some people just don't want to see them die and deal with all that mess and would rather just bring home some cut meat. Its less personal and more detached from the whole this is (insert goats name here) sort of thing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

xymenah said:


> This is my point of view on the matter. I like to know that the animal I am going to eat was happy and not scared when it died. I just couldn't stomach sending my animal into the hands of a stranger and them being so scared and confused to be killed. If we do it here while it is hard to see them pass it makes me happy to know that they were jolly and completely oblivious to whats going on. Though I also see the other side where some people just don't want to see them die and deal with all that mess and would rather just bring home some cut meat. Its less personal and more detached from the whole this is (insert goats name here) sort of thing.


A very good point, that was a very humane thing. I would be able to sell as meat, but being the kind of person I am, I would not be able to eat something comfortably that I had known and been friends with. I would rather buy meat that was a well cared for 4-H project, but someone I hadn't met.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I agree with you there!

We have raised our own pork and I had no problems with that... We raise meat rabbits and my dad does them... I eat them but I stay inside when he takes care of them.... I don't think I would be able to a goat...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Good job. We have been so conditioned the past century to want our food in a neat plastic package. I was in that group myself. We got into this lifestyle gradually. First chickens, then rabbits, then goats.
We cannot afford to have our animals dispatched professionally so do it ourselves. Now, for reasons stated above by others, I would not have it any other way. We lead them to their grain and they go down with one shot. I have ten pounds of sausage that needs wrapping but I am putting off until tomorrow.
The more we eat our own food; the less we can tolerate anything else.
We absolutely love the meat. Even the 2yo buck we did in April. Not *bucky* at all. It lends itself really well to curries and Mexican dishes. Just a plain potato and carrot stew works well too. One of my best purchases is a heavy duty meat grinder for skirt meat and scraps. I usually end up with plenty of sausage.
Our freezer has gotten so full that I have started canning. Super easy. You must have a pressure canner to do it safely. Then just fill jars with chunks of meat and process. It comes out tender and tasty.
Merry and Tabatha just recently crossed the *Rainbow 'Fridge*. Those were the two hardest for us. They were does but Merry was nearly impossible to milk and Tabbers was old. We have three good milkers and just could not afford to feed these two anymore. I miss them but really believe in the circle of life. Tabatha went to my son's Great Dane. I talked to her the night before and thanked her for her service. I miss her but know if we want to do this we have to face decisions like this.
Oh boy, I have rambled. Just happy to know that others out there are learning what have become lost skills.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ That's a very healthy perspective.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

xymenah said:


> Glad to know I was missed Linz. I've just been out of it recently. Don't know why.
> 
> This is my point of view on the matter. I like to know that the animal I am going to eat was happy and not scared when it died. I just couldn't stomach sending my animal into the hands of a stranger and them being so scared and confused to be killed. If we do it here while it is hard to see them pass it makes me happy to know that they were jolly and completely oblivious to whats going on. Though I also see the other side where some people just don't want to see them die and deal with all that mess and would rather just bring home some cut meat. Its less personal and more detached from the whole this is (insert goats name here) sort of thing.


I so agree with you on this. I do like you and in my mind have put the goats into those same three categories- Pet,Sale goat or Food goat. (Even in those categories I have sub categories- the herd queen is my favorite)

As for our meat goats: We don't like to sell our little meat goats. I am like you.. I know that they will be treated kindly and will be taken out in a humane way-obliviouis as to what is happening. They go out eating from a bucket. Some people will chase these goats down, rope them, tie the legs and slit the throat. Our meat goats go out quickly with no stress at all. So most of the 'meat' goats we raise, -very few leave our property (alive)


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a good way of looking at it...


----------

